# Odd find



## BlackEagle (Mar 16, 2015)

I found this on my property while shed hunting. Miles from any homes or highways. Partially buried. It appears to be two bricks? They had a really unique color, almost blue. They were found right next to a creek. Any ideas?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 16, 2015)

Cistern? Hitting that spot with a metal detector might find more clues!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 16, 2015)

Many places that are woods now had houses and farms on them a hundred years or more ago.


----------



## diamondback (Mar 16, 2015)

Old grave marker ???


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 16, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Many places that are woods now had houses and farms on them a hundred years or more ago.



Yep. It's crazy how fast nature can reclaim man-made structures. I used to be somewhat of an environmentalist in college, then moved into a house that required lawn maintenance and that environmentalism went away quickly. Nature isn't as fragile and weak as many people would have you believe. 

We drove by the house in Homer that my wife grew up in, it was lived in less than 20 years ago, but now you can't even see it from the road. You wouldn't even know it was there, if you hadn't grown up in it.


----------



## BlackEagle (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks guys! I may do a little more investigating soon!


----------



## notnefarious (Mar 18, 2015)

Seems like it could be an old property marker, especially with the creek adjacent providing a natural boundary between tracts. The stone's color would aid in distinguishing it from the surrounding terrain.


----------



## twtabb (Mar 19, 2015)

Those were used to mark where gold/silver was hidden from the Union Army during civil war. Where exactly did you find it?


----------



## BlackEagle (Mar 26, 2015)

twtabb said:


> Those were used to mark where gold/silver was hidden from the Union Army during civil war. Where exactly did you find it?



I'll tell you.....

After I get the gold!


----------



## GLS (Apr 4, 2015)

"Revenooers" looked for bricks in the woods as tip-off for a nearby still.


----------



## oaktree4444 (Jun 20, 2015)

diamondback said:


> Old grave marker ???


^ this


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 20, 2015)

diamondback said:


> Old grave marker ???



Saw many like this on old family cemeteries in the mountains when young.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jun 20, 2015)

GLS said:


> "Revenooers" looked for bricks in the woods as tip-off for a nearby still.



This.

I've looked at a lot of "anomalies" near "criks", been able to talk to a lot of really old timers, all of who have gone on, and almost universally, anything near a creek involved illicit activities.

Sorry to disagree about the grave, but a grave on low ground is virtually unknown.


----------

